# Albino Paph. Kolosand 'Kaila' fcc/aos



## paphioland (Jun 20, 2009)

*Albino Paph. Kolosand 'Quintal's Green Dragon' fcc/aos*

Bloomed on a single small growth


----------



## emydura (Jun 20, 2009)

That is just amazing. And it received an FCC award. Congratulations. Well deserved.

David


----------



## Gilda (Jun 20, 2009)

:clap::drool: Superb !!! I love it !


----------



## paphioland (Jun 20, 2009)

emydura said:


> That is just amazing. And it received an FCC award. Congratulations. Well deserved.
> 
> David



Kai had the plant awarded.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 20, 2009)

Beautiful! Is it possible to get a face on shot of the flower? :clap:


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jun 20, 2009)

F-ing banging! Woohoo! The next 10-15 years are gonna have some neat new things coming through!

This has nothing to do with those few albino kolos that were popping up a year and a half ago do they?


----------



## John M (Jun 20, 2009)

Amazing! I've not heard of an albino sanderianum coming onto the scene. What do you know about it? When was this plant awarded?

BTW: If that plant does not have a new growth well on it's way, it will VERY possibly bloom itself to death with that spike. Strap leaf Paphs REALLY need to be two growth or more....or at least, one growth with a starter growth before they should be allowed to bloom. Otherwise, it is common for the plant to "pack it in" as soon as the blooming is done. If there is no new growth started, the best thing to do is cut the spike immediately....very hard to do; but, in the long run it is the best thing to do.


----------



## toddybear (Jun 20, 2009)

Incredible!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 20, 2009)

Is the FCC a recent award? According to Orchidwiz this clone was awarded in 2005 with an AM of 80 points. It isn't listed as albino.

_Six flowers on one well-held inflorescence; dorsal sepal creamy yellow, striped brown; petals creamy green, stippled light brown throughout; pouch light yellow, overlaid tan; substance firm; texture matte._


----------



## Hien (Jun 20, 2009)

Hakone would love this plant.


----------



## Jorch (Jun 20, 2009)

wow! that's very different looking  it's excellent!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 21, 2009)

very, very impressive!!!! Jean


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2009)

Gorgeous flowers. Interested in hearing the answer to Wendy's question though.


----------



## P-chan (Jun 21, 2009)

It's stunning!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2009)

John M said:


> Amazing! I've not heard of an albino sanderianum coming onto the scene. What do you know about it?



I was wondering the same thing,  Congrats on the FCC.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 21, 2009)

Gorgeous...!!!! I want x 10000..!!!


----------



## tim (Jun 21, 2009)

Isn't this clone 'Quintal's Green Dragon'? 'Kaila' has normal tan coloration. I hope you or someone you know has an albino philippinense to cross with it, or maybe one of those f1 half-alba Mt. Toro...or maybe another half-alba Kolosand from Kai...
In any event, great color thanks for posting.
-Tim


----------



## paphioland (Jun 21, 2009)

tim said:


> Isn't this clone 'Quintal's Green Dragon'? 'Kaila' has normal tan coloration. I hope you or someone you know has an albino philippinense to cross with it, or maybe one of those f1 half-alba Mt. Toro...or maybe another half-alba Kolosand from Kai...
> In any event, great color thanks for posting.
> -Tim



I am not sure of the clonal name. I was too lazy to look it up. It is the albino one recently given an fcc this year. It is a division. I just looked on google real quick to see his clonal names and found Kaila. I didn't pay attention when I got it what the clonal name was. I just know it got and fcc and is albino.


----------



## paphioland (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes Tim you are correct it is 'Quintal's Green Dragon'. If the mods want to put the correct clonal name that would be fine with me


----------



## aquacorps (Jun 21, 2009)

You should be more careful next time.


----------



## tim (Jun 21, 2009)

Call Norito I'm sure he'd be very interested in pollen...


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 21, 2009)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info. 

For anyone interested here is the award description. It was awarded the FCC in 2006...

_Six well-spaced flowers on one semi-erect inflorescence; sepals cream-colored, veined apple green; dorsal sepal margins veined light brown, small light brown spot at base of central vein; petals chartreuse, small glossy green warts and light brown warts basally; pouch chartreuse, light green overlay anteriorly; staminode lemon yellow; substance firm, petals flexible; texture satiny; close to albinistic flower; derived from coloratum parents._


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 21, 2009)

So sanderianum var. album does exist..?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 21, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> So sanderianum var. album does exist..?


Not that I've heard of BUT the sandie used in this cross if selfed could possibly throw some plants off.
Forgot: Nice Kolosand!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2009)

Then it should be semi-album!


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 22, 2009)

Wendy said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> For anyone interested here is the award description. It was awarded the FCC in 2006...
> 
> _Six well-spaced flowers on one semi-erect inflorescence; sepals cream-colored, veined apple green; dorsal sepal margins veined light brown, small light brown spot at base of central vein; petals chartreuse, small glossy green warts and light brown warts basally; pouch chartreuse, light green overlay anteriorly; staminode lemon yellow; substance firm, petals flexible; texture satiny; close to albinistic flower; derived from coloratum parents._



Yes, unfortunatley based on this description, it is NOT a true albino. It would have been Too cool if this was made using an albino sanderianum and an albino kolopakingii. I think it is just a freak mutation, when two colored/normal parents were crossed that made this plant "albinistic" (This term in not a true botanical term, but it just refers to the flower being close to an albino, or lacking any pigments). There are some philippinense's and sukhakulii's that share similar traits and even Paph. hirsutissimum 'Alfri' AM/AOS is not a pure albino. They almost look like pure albino's, but when you look closely you can see some pigments. If you would cross this plant say with a true philipinense album or onto the kolopakingii album they would all turn out colored. Now I have heard if you would self a plant that has this trait, you could end up with some pure albinos.

Nerveless, I still think this plant is way Cool, and this is probably as close to an albino Kolosand as it will come, and thus deserves it's FCC status.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 22, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Then it should be semi-album!



Semi-album refers to flowers that have a colored lip and white petals (mostly used in Cattleya types) so No this plant is not a semi-album.

Robert


----------



## tim (Jun 22, 2009)

Robert,

Just for reference, the grex producing this clone was made with an albino kolopakingii, so it is 1/2 alba if not pure alba as the description states. Consequently, when crossed with a 1/2 alba something else, or a pure alba philippinense, it would yield at least some alba progeny, or progeny that would carry alba genes. This could be most interesting in creating alba multis. Kai Quintal at Quintal Farms in Hawaii has been the source of the 1 or 2 pure alba kolopakingiis in the world. I'm sure Ken could share the stories of those with you if he wants. I can't imagine blooming out enough of them to get an alba anywhere else but Hawaii!! 
As far as I know there's no alba sanderianums, but I'm sure those genes are out there somewhere. Doc Charles somewhere wrote of a very light colored sanderianum that was stolen out of his greenhouse after the initial importation of sanderianums. Selfings (or sibbings I can't remember) of that yellowish sanderianum were produced at some point, so it's possible that it was an aureum form...I don't remember the story well enough to tell you but I think it was Bob Pike at Vintage Orchids who told it to me...
Just goes to show you that if you grow a big enough population, something interesting will come out. Just seeing hundreds of mature kolos, even not in flower, made my trip to Hilo memorable.

-Tim


----------



## paphioland (Jun 22, 2009)

The pics I posted are true. It may be a weak blooming so the color is not as vigorous but there is no pigment *except* where the petal meets the flower there is some dirty yellowing or darkening. If you look at the second pic at the upper flower you can see what I am talking about.
So yes it is albinistic. Cool none the less. I have more pics. Maybe next time there may be slightly more pigment. The albino kolo used in this cross was the progeny of a coloratum that produced the higher than expected albino kolos a few years back. A bunch of them came out of hawaii. There were only two I believe before. Now there are over a dozen. Something interesting is going on genetically with the coloratum kolo originally used to create a high proportion of albino progeny when crossed with another coloratum kolo. Lots of them were also albinistic kolos on top of pure albinos.


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 22, 2009)

tim said:


> Robert,
> 
> Just for reference, the grex producing this clone was made with an albino kolopakingii, so it is 1/2 alba if not pure alba as the description states. Consequently, when crossed with a 1/2 alba something else, or a pure alba philippinense, it would yield at least some alba progeny, or progeny that would carry alba genes. This could be most interesting in creating alba multis. Kai Quintal at Quintal Farms in Hawaii has been the source of the 1 or 2 pure alba kolopakingiis in the world. I'm sure Ken could share the stories of those with you if he wants. I can't imagine blooming out enough of them to get an alba anywhere else but Hawaii!!
> As far as I know there's no alba sanderianums, but I'm sure those genes are out there somewhere. Doc Charles somewhere wrote of a very light colored sanderianum that was stolen out of his greenhouse after the initial importation of sanderianums. Selfings (or sibbings I can't remember) of that yellowish sanderianum were produced at some point, so it's possible that it was an aureum form...I don't remember the story well enough to tell you but I think it was Bob Pike at Vintage Orchids who told it to me...
> ...



Thanks Tim for the info. I did not know they used the albino kolopakingii to make this plant, so yes you are correct, so indeed it may actually be a true albino. Very cool!


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 22, 2009)

very very nice , fantastic


----------



## slippertalker (Jun 22, 2009)

The proper term for this near albinism is albescent. This is an amazing flower!


----------



## Pete (Jul 5, 2009)

it was awarded here at the hilo center a couple years ago. There were several of that batch that bloomed out with significantly paler coloration, as well as several award quality coloratum forms, but my friend Ben just spotted the album sheath poking out and they set this one aside... its just gorgeous to see in person. I studied the flowers at length two weeks ago and there is no sign of color anywhere. pretty cool...
Paphioland where are you located? are you good friends with kai? im over there all the time..


----------



## paphioland (Jul 5, 2009)

Pete said:


> it was awarded here at the hilo center a couple years ago. There were several of that batch that bloomed out with significantly paler coloration, as well as several award quality coloratum forms, but my friend Ben just spotted the album sheath poking out and they set this one aside... its just gorgeous to see in person. I studied the flowers at length two weeks ago and there is no sign of color anywhere. pretty cool...
> Paphioland where are you located? are you good friends with kai? im over there all the time..



I am in NY

I agree. I looked at my blooming carefully and there is really no color except yellowing where the petal meets the flower.


----------



## paphioland (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------



## Delego (Jul 6, 2009)

Striking and beautiful. How strong of a grower is it?


----------



## paphioland (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't know. We will find out. It did put up a new start now.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 27, 2009)

Beautiful!!!! Love it!!!

Ramon


----------



## Bolero (Aug 28, 2009)

That is really amazing! Love it!


----------



## CodPaph (Aug 28, 2009)

show, very very nice


----------

